# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Trung Quốc loại bỏ các trang game và hoạt hình bất hợp pháp

## socialnv112

Theo tin tức mới được đăng tải trên các kênh truyền thống Trung Quốc trong ngày 4 tháng 12 vừa qua cho biết, Bộ văn hóa Trung Quốc đã công bố những chính sách và kế hoạch mới nhằm loại bỏ một số website hoạt động trái phép tập trung vào hai mảng game và hoạt hình.
Về phương diện các kênh phim hoạt hình, cơ quan chức năng ở Trung Quốc sẽ tập trung vào cụ thể một số website (không nêu tên cụ thể) đang hoạt động tương đối sôi nổi trong thời gian qua. Các trang này có vi phạm những quy định cơ bản như đăng tải những sản phẩm không được cấp phép hay không nghiêm ngặt kiểm duyệt bình luận của người sử dụng.

Ảnh minh họa


Bất cứ trang web nào hoạt động tại Trung Quốc đều có quyền kiểm duyệt bình luận của người sử dụng để tránh khỏi những đề tài nhạy cảm như chính trị, tôn giáo, phân biệt chủng tộc… Ông Lưu Cường, đại diện Bộ văn hóa Trung Quốc, có nhấn mạnh rằng tình trạng bình luận vi phạm đang rất phổ biến tại các trang web hoạt hình trên.
Về phương diện game, Bộ văn hóa Trung Quốc nói rằng họ đang có trong tay danh sách của 11 website chuyên cung cấp tới người chơi những game có nội dung vi phạm pháp luật, tuy nhiên chi tiết các nội dung vi phạm thì không được nêu rõ. Như chúng ta đã biết, bất cứ một tựa game nào được phát hành ở Trung Quốc đều cần có giấy phép phê chuẩn của Bộ văn hóa, do đó về mặt lý thuyết mà nói thì cứ game nào không trải qua quá trình cấp phép là vi phạm.

Ảnh minh họa


Trước mắt, chúng ta vẫn chưa biết được website nào sẽ bị xử phạt cũng như hình thức xử lý vi phạm ra sao. Nhưng qua những động thái như thế này, ta có thể thấy được sự quyết tâm của các cơ quan chức năng Trung Quốc trong chuyện thanh lọc và quản lý chặt chẽ nội dung trên web, nhằm tạo một môi trường trong sạch để thu hút thêm nhiều đầu tư từ nước ngoài hơn.
>>*Trung Quốc nới lỏng chính sách đối với cửa hàng internet*

----------

